# Webinar



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

http://www.pmengineer.com/

There is a webinar March 13, 2013 regarding the standard on low-lead brass and bronze valves. I signed up. 
Anyone else?


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I might but I'm not sure I care all that much.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Reminder: This webinar is tomorrow at 2:00 EST. It's with regard to the new lead-free laws.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Yea, I gotta work


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I can feel my blood boil as I think about this. 


Had not one but two horrible experiences where this product has failed on me, causing cost overruns for its failure. 


Here's a good way to describe this garbage; Next time your kid goes and buys a fake shiney ring out of a gumball machine, there's your new brass product in the plumbing field. 

It can easily stress fracture, it's molecular structure seems granular in texture and god forbid you put a wrench on this product and not expect it to collapse like you grabbed a donut. 


I seriously feel this in a long term perspective will turn those products into replacements for sure, putting once again plastic components in the forefront. 
Some of these new brass products look and feel just like aluminum in weight, have a very strange sheen. 

How they are going to mess with angle/straight stops, even all these sharkbites is going to be holding one's breath to see where this all falls to. 

Nothing built to last. Plastic PRV's could easily be the next design. Plastic shower valves could land in the direction as well. 

I'm pretty sure the R10000 valve is currently not lead free compliant. I'll research.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

Hey dunbar It's funny you mentioned plastic prv's, I've been waiting for plastic flushometors,,,,,(sloan valves). I figured people would be stealing all the brass units.

we will see.

Man do I hate to soldier the new brass


----------



## germanplumber (Sep 13, 2011)

Shower valves are exempt from the new lead free change on January 4th

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Plumbing Zone


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

California is 10% of the entire US market. All of these products have been on the shelves for over two years. Some examples of how they do it: Delta faucets use DST ( ceraminc cart) and run a copper tube up through the brass spout, so water only touches copper, not brass. Supplies are flex ss braid.

Globe Union Faucet ( glacier bay, danze, gerber , et al) has 3 levels of dealing with the supplys: contractor grade...1/2" shanks made of Grivori ( space age) black resin. mid grade: old brass shanks lined with resin. Hi end: solid new brass shanks. And filtered in the mix, especially kitchen, are ss flexies.

You will find angle stops using SS, or plastic, balls. 

It goes on and on. Fittings, ball valves, etc...using the new brass and the jury is out on what problems that will bring on,


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Tried numerous emails to watch, and as it always figures, can't watch the webinar. 

Not going to go through hoops when I'll find out eventually.


----------



## JPL (Feb 8, 2013)

I've never had problems with gate valve before we switched to lead free in CA. The replacements are junk. The gates freeze up and the handles snap after a month. Garbage.


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

JPL said:


> I've never had problems with gate valve before we switched to lead free in CA. The replacements are junk. The gates freeze up and the handles snap after a month. Garbage.


Gate valves are notorious for doing just that. Even the old brass ones. After about 4-5 years they are toast. Not a big fan of gate valves. Globe valves are ok.


----------



## JPL (Feb 8, 2013)

johntheplumber said:


> Gate valves are notorious for doing just that. Even the old brass ones. After about 4-5 years they are toast. Not a big fan of gate valves. Globe valves are ok.


Agreed..I'm not a gate valve super fan, however, IMO, most problems I've come across is someone cranks GV open all the way and doesn't give them a 1/2 turn or so back. But these new replacements are extra chitty.


----------



## JPL (Feb 8, 2013)

johntheplumber said:


> Gate valves are notorious for doing just that. Even the old brass ones. After about 4-5 years they are toast. Not a big fan of gate valves. Globe valves are ok.


Agreed..I'm not a gate valve super fan, however IMO, most problems I've come across is someone cranks GV open all the way and doesn't give them a 1/2 turn or so back. But these new replacements are extra chitty.


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

According to my rep Wolverine, T&S, Chicago and Fisher have been bismuth brass from the beginning so they shouldn't change. The Delta DST carp is poo.


----------

